# Whizzer parts sources?



## spoon55432 (Jun 2, 2022)

If any of you have Whizzer parts for sale or know any sources other than the obvious, reply to this thread. A lot of the folks listed on the Angelfire site are just obits now... Memory Lane is great, but there has to be more out there somewhere. As an antique motorcycle restorer/rebuilder I'm floored by how little there is on Whizzers and how much Whizzer/old bicycle parts are going for. Thank you!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jun 2, 2022)

I would recommend talking to Ray @Goldenrod


----------



## skeezer (Jun 2, 2022)

Ron Houk?  or...









						CT Auto Solutions | eBay Stores
					





					www.ebay.com
				




Skeezer


----------

